# Vera Bradley Kiwi Green Bandana Jilly Bag = Kindle Sleeve!



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

In converting our guest bedroom into a "studio" for me, my husband and I had to clean out the closet, which, of course, yielded all sorts of treasures. =) One of these is a limited edition Vera Bradley bag, never used, that makes a lovely "sleeve" for a naked Kindle.

Check it out:


























The second picture shows the Kindle pushed all the way down to the bottom of the bag. A little bit of the Kindle is still visible above the bag's edge, but, in the third photo, you can see that the bag does close all the way with the Kindle inside it.

If I were to sell this, would any of you, my fellow KindleBoarders, be interested?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

That's a nice vera bag.  I love green.  I'm glad you have found a use for it.  (I'm still in awe of the photographs you took of your navy wave Oberon cover.)


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool, nice find!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks, everybody! And, mlewis78, you're making me blush; I'm so glad you liked my Oberon cover photos.  I wish my photos of this Vera Bradley bag had come out as well! I pretty much gave up on keeping the greens consistent from image to image.

Still... these give you a good idea of what the bag looks like. It's in great condition -- still has the tags on it and everything -- and being photographed is probably the most it's ever been handled!






























































Hooray for spring cleaning!  I wonder what goodies are hiding in the _other_ closet...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Awesome bag!  I always send my daughter over to help when my sister cleans her closets.  I never have to do school shopping!!  My sister gives things away with the tags still on them.  She is a brand name shopaholic.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

That's awesome, sjc! I'd volunteer to help your sister clean house, too! 

So, after much debating, I've decided to put my Vera bag up for adoption. I'm running out of room here in the condo, I have a Borsa Bella bag on the way, and this cute little bag deserves more than to be shoved in our storage space. The "for sale" post is located here if any of you are interested!


----------

